# I Need Distributor Help



## DanMinninger (May 24, 2017)

I just installed a tripower set up in my 66 GTO. The car was originally built with tri-power, but was changed to a 4 barrel along the way. the problem is now my distributor wont fit. it is too big. I had to pull it just to get the intake manifold to set properly. any suggestions on replacing the distributor?
should I just upgrade it to an HEI system now?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Click on these links and read these:

http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/hei-36201/

http://www.gtoforum.com/f170/1965-tripower-distributor-101409/

http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/serpentine-system-tripower-44978/

http://www.gtoforum.com/f178/tripower-install-118825/

http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/hei-vs-electronic-points-conversion-18719/

The Red "SEARCH" box in the upper right will access many past posts which should give you your answer. The above are just a few, but you can get an idea of what other have done. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Try this link, you could use your current HEI wiring but have a distributor that would fit and look stock.

DAVE's small-body HEI's

Hope this helps. Dave has an EXCELLENT reputation.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

:Ignition Performance Test - Hot Rod Network


Here is a test from years ago *Points vs HEI vs aftermarket HEI*...virtually non-distinguishable in torque and Horsepower...

Look at the Chart not what each rep says,...2 or 3 Horsepower diferences, some up some down at 6000 or so RPM's.

I think Dave's small HEI is a good call, but you can also operate with a points dist and keep the points, or use a petronix or similar module.

The only mistake I think guys do make is convert points to Petronix module and run it off the 9 volt ballast wire.

points are snappy and run great, the maintenance is not as much as talked about, but Petronix or crane modules etc should be run with full 12 volts.

HEI was a different system, it ran the full 12 volts through a module and was argued as better,..well maybe...

but the chart doesn't show a great improvement, 

(_more of emissions and less maintenance and no point float at high racer speeds)
_

generally I would say a strong 12 volts to the coil is good. 

but if the Dist is clean and set up right,.with the right timing and advance.......nobody could drive it and tell the difference,........ 

the DYNO barely can.............

A spark that starts the air/fuel burn at the right timing point, does not know* from where* the spark came....points, module etc

as long as the spark is reliable and repeatable......folks let points deteriorate and then say they are no good...

*I am talking street performance here......not track racers, it is different, and they set their cars up different...*

as for example, racers don't want the points to float and miss at sustained 6500 7000 RPM....an understandable need, 
but is that what you are driving?

Dual points distributors were made to try to get some of those and dwell problems fixed for high speed driving...

anyway, some good ways to go and the chart is a fact............

Bottom line is they are all Ok, and they will all work.........for street performance......when set up right....

but as for one better than the other, see the Chart

.:nerd::nerd::nerd::nerd::nerd:


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

:nerd::nerd::nerd::nerds dan what is hitting on your dist? The Vacumn can? or the cap?

as HEI distributors are *wide* coil in cap, where original points distributors were smaller bodies.....

whatever you do don't get one without vacumn advance or at least an E=curve to replace vac advance.....but those are close to $500

Billet race distributors with no vac advance are for race cars.............that is not an upgrade.....,,,,

:nerd::nerd::nerd::nerd:


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

originally that tri-power in 66 had a points dist, so that should fit.


----------



## DanMinninger (May 24, 2017)

I appreciate all the advice on here. I ended up ordering the Pertronix distributor w/vac and coil. It should be here this week so I can install it this weekend. I have uploaded a picture of my progress so far.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Looks great those petronix dist are nice units.....

should be a real nice set-up!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

DanMinninger said:


> I appreciate all the advice on here. I ended up ordering the Pertronix distributor w/vac and coil. It should be here this week so I can install it this weekend. I have uploaded a picture of my progress so far.



Looks good. I did the electronic conversion in my past 400CI and had no issues, so I got the Pertronix billet distributor and matching coil a well for my present build. I wanted a stock looking distributor and plan on painting the aluminum housing to follow the stock look. Have not used it as my build is in progress, but liked the features it had and figured it should do the trick. :thumbsup:


----------

